# Netzwerk > Linux in heterogenen Netzen >  Daten verschieben von Linux auf Win10

## pibi

Hoi zaeme

Folgende Ausgangslage:
- ich habe auf meiner Workstation eine Linux-Installation (openSuSE 15.2)
- darauf laeuft unter anderem ein VirtualBox 6.10.x, die ein Windows 10 darstellt
- unter Win10 ist ein "rufus" installiert, denn ich moechte mit "rufus" einen bootable Stick herstellen, um SuSE 15.4 in dieser VM zu installieren. Die Software SuSE 15.4 befindet sich bereits auf dem Linux-Server.

Nun mein grosses Problem:
Laut Anleitung ist es moeglich, mit copy/paste die Software von der Workstation (Linux) auf VirtualBox (Win10) zu transferieren. Dort koennte ich dann das Script generieren, welches SuSE15.4 installiert. Und mit viel Glueck laueft auch dann Mail und alles weitere wieder. Soweit der Plan.

Achja: Wenn ich direkt mit der Maus die Daten ans neue Ziel schiebe, kommt nach einiger Zeit und reproduzierbar die Meldung
Result Code: VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Langsam muesste mein Rechner naemlich wieder online gehen:-)

Danke im Voraus und Gruss
Pit.

PS: "rufus" ist kein Muss. Ich muss einfach "irgendwie" die SuSI 15.4 zum Laufen bringen.

----------


## bmk

Hallo,

das Kopieren von Dateien über die Zwischenablage der Virtualbox hatte ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert, verschieben dürfte wegen der Dateirechte problematisch sein.

Normalerweise funktioniert die Dateiübertragung sicher über einen gemeinsame Ordner.

Um openSUSE 15.4 in der Virtualbox zu installieren, bin ich immer den Weg gegangen, eine neue Installation anzulegen und die openSUSE iso-Datei als optisches Laufwerk einzubinden und von dort zu booten und eine ganz normale Linux-Installation zu starten, rufus etc. ist dazu nicht notwendig.

Grüße bmk

----------


## pibi

Hoi bmk

Danke fuer Deine Antwort. Sorry, ich hatte/habe mich missverstaendlich ausgedrueckt. Ich will mit Hilfe eines neuen leeren Fensters eine neue  openSuSE 15.4 in ein neues leeren Schema installieren.

Danke anyway und Gruss
Pit.

----------


## drcux

Dann:

Siehe bmk: Um openSUSE 15.4 in der Virtualbox zu installieren, bin ich immer den Weg gegangen, eine neue Installation anzulegen und die openSUSE iso-Datei als optisches Laufwerk einzubinden und von dort zu booten und eine ganz normale Linux-Installation zu starten, rufus etc. ist dazu nicht notwendig.

Oder verstehen wir dich jetzt falsch?

----------

